# Donwhiller / Freerider in 24" für Tochter gesucht oder Empfehlung



## ogretzky99 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
wer kann mir einen richtigen Dowhiller / Freerider für die neue Saison für Mädchen im Alter von 7 Jahren empfehlen? Mein Sohn (10) fährt ein Kona Stinky 24, mit dem meine Tochter jetzt auch bereits auf der Strasse fahren kann! Gibt es eine Alternative zum Kony Stinky 24 oder etwas besseres?

Danke für Eure Antworten!
Patrick
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Bubu24 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wie groß und schwehr ist deine Tochter mit 7 ? 
Die meisten mir bekannte 24"  fullys kann man erst ab etwa 130cm fahren und in original Zustand wird das Fahrwerk unter 30kg nichts machen.
Das Kona Stinky 24 2014 habe ich persönlich letzte Monat gewogen. Mit Pedalen 16,8kg das ist sogar für mich und ich bin total unsensibel was Gewicht angeht zuviel. Die meisten hier werden jetzt bei dem Gewicht ein Herzinfarkt bekommen .
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das Fahrwerk der Stinky in original Zustand von eine 7jährige zum arbeiten gebracht wird.

Hier in Forum werden diese Bikes empfohlen alle beim 13-14kg und meistens mit Luftfederung allerdings auch ab etwa 1500€ :

Yt First Play ....wird nicht mehr gebaut deswegen nach gebrauchten suchen.

http://www.commencal-store.com/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=14494835

http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/shop/YUMA++-41/YUMA+DH-72.html

Specialized baut ab nächstes Jahr auch ein fully in 24".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (26. Oktober 2014)

Him

ich habe letztes Jahr für meinen Grossen (er wird im Dezember 9) ein Kona Stinky 24 auf 11 kg gebracht, da habe ich aber komplett selbst aufgebaut. Fast jedes Teil einzeln gewogen und bestellt (leider hatte ich keine so gut gefüllte Teilekiste wie einige andere hier).
Einiges konnte ich hier aus dem Bikemarkt holen (Rahmen, Gabel, Dampfer, Bremsen, Lenker, Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme), der Rest wurde neu gekauft.
Wenn ich da an den Gesamtpreis denke kommen mir jetzt noch die Tränen... ;-)
Die Teileliste sollte/wollte ich mal fertigmachen und hier reinstellen. 
Heute würde ich wohl die Endurovariante vom Yuma von Propain kaufen. Wobei es den 26" Grow-Up Kit anscheinend nur für die DH Variante gibt? Aber die Mindestgrösse des Kindes für das Yuma ist wohl schon etwas grösser als beim Kona,

Thomas


----------



## PvPV (16. November 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
ich möchte mich gerne hier einklinken.
Wir sind ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Bikepark-Fully für unseren 7-jährigem Sohn. Er ist mit 122 cm und 22 kg eher klein und leicht.
Er fährt in Winterberg und Leogang mit einem ungefederten Kania 24er in small mit Rocket Ron-Reifen.
Es klappt eigentlich ganz gut, wenn er wenig bremst und in den Kurven fleißig den Kopf dreht, ihm machen aber die Bremswellen zu schaffen.
Das Stinky 24 fällt wegen Gewicht und Stahlfeder raus.
Bleibt in meinen Augen nur noch das Propain Frechdax 20, oder fällt jemandem noch eine Alternative ein?
Ich befürchte nur dass er sehr schnell (eine Saison?) herauswächst und ein Propain Yuma 24 oder Commencal Supreme 24 braucht.
Ich höre immer wieder im Bikepark lieber zu klein als zu groß, ich mache aber selbst die Erfahrung dass Länge läuft.
Wie sind euere Erfahrungen?
LG PvPV


----------



## heiko1102 (17. November 2014)

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall dazu raten. das Hardtail zu behalten u. nicht in ein 20" Fully zu investieren. Bei einem durchschnittlichen Wachstum von 7cm pro Jahr würde er nur noch ein Jahr mit dem 20" fahren....1400-2000 (soviel kosten die Frechdax) Euro sind ne Menge Geld für eine Saison.
Lieber ein Jahr warten und dann in ein kindgerechtes 24" Abfahrtsgeschoss investieren. Sauberes fahren lernt man eh auf nem Hardtail.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## PvPV (18. November 2014)

Hallo Heiko, 
danke für deine Einschätzung. Das sind auch genau meine Bedenken. 
Das Kania ist sein Wunschrad, es geht um ein Zweitrad für den Park. 
Laut Commencal Sizing Chart und Perzentilenkurve des Nachbar-Thread würde ihm ein 24er Park-Fully erst in zwei Jahren passen.
Mein Sohn ist zwar ohne Federweg glücklich, dass er das Rad wegen dem geringen Gewicht gut handeln kann.
Es ist nur komisch mit 200 mm hinterherzufahren.
Ich denke wir werden ersteinmal im Park kleine Fullys ausprobieren bevor etwas angeschafft wird.
LG PvPV


----------



## LockeTirol (25. November 2014)

Gebraucht gibts immer wieder ein YT First Play. Habe ich meinem Sohn auch gekauft. Das kommt echt gut das Ding


----------



## PvPV (29. November 2014)

Danke für die Info,
wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen 24er-Freerider.
LG PvPV


----------



## Bubu24 (29. November 2014)

http://grompatrol.com/coming-down-the-pipe-for-grom-bikers-in-2015/


----------



## bugxx (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte da evtl. ein Bergamont Big Air Tyro anzubieten. Spielen gerade mit dem Gedanken zu wechseln da ein Umstieg auf 26 Zoll nötig wird.

Wenn deine Suche noch aktuell ist, gerne PN


----------



## 19E (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, zusammen!!
Also mein Sohn fährt jetzt seid drei Jahren sein 20" specialized hotrock .( leicht modifiziert )
Seid 2 Jahren auch in div. Parks ( Winterberg , St. Andreasberg, Hahnenklee ) 
Das ging immer super mit dem Hardtail. 
Er ist jetzt 8 Jahre ( 1,39cm , 38 kg ) und ich hatte gedacht da er eindeutig zu groß geworden
Ist müsste nen 24" fully her. 
Ich hätte fast nen specialized gromhit gebraucht gekauft, war mir aber zu wenig dran für die Preise die man für 
Nen gebrauchtes Rad hinlegen soll.In willingen haben wir nen Alutech in xs Probe gerollt ,war aber nich so Seins.
Dann habe ich ihm das Propain Yuma Dh bestellt und er ist super begeistert. 
Er fühlt sich super sicher auf dem bike ,es lies sich super auf sein Gewicht einstellen ist 
echt voll durchdacht. Dank " grow up kit " kann er es hoffentlich fahren bis er 12 oder 13 ist.
Was mich überrascht hat ist das mein Sohnemann nun zwischen beiden bikes ( hotrock / yuma )
Hin und her wechselt. Technisches ( North shore, Single trail) fährt er mit dem 20" viel lieber.
Da wo er laufen lassen kann und droppen will, ist er mit dem 24" vorne weg. 
Aufm freeride in Winterberg ist er mir im Herbst davon gefahren.
Ich hoffe ich konnte hier ein wenig helfen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19E (12. Dezember 2014)

Ach ja von bergamont gibts auch nen 24 er fully, das soll aber sehr gross ausfallen!
In Winterberg haben se die im Verleih, geben Sie aber erst ab 1,50m raus!!
Das neue specialized Status gromhit ( ich glaube so heißt es) ist auch für größere Kinder gedacht.
Wird auch als Rad für Jugendliche oder Frauen angeboten.


----------



## hebmoc (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

falls das noch interessiert. 
Mit 7 Jahren würde ich erst mal auch im Bikepark zum Hardtail raten. Mein Sohn fuhr ein Islabike in 20" und dann 24" bis er ca. 130cm groß war. Das wesentliche Argument ist hierbei jedoch "nur" Geld. Ein kleines Fully kostet ordentlich, da die Teile alle leicht sein müssen und besonders ein 20" einen sehr guten Dämpfer braucht, der bei dem geringen Gewicht gut anspricht, insgesamt eine ordentliche Kennlinie haben muss.

Bei Commencal bekommen die das aber gut in den Griff, dort gibt es gerade ein Commencal Suprême 20 im Angebot, bei dem hätte ich damals wahrscheinlich meiner Überzeugung zuwider gehandelt....

Wir fanden ab dem 10ten Lebensjahr das Bergamont Big Air Tyro in 24" das beste Angebot. In den meisten Punkten, Gewicht, Geo, Dämpfung, etc. erheblich besser als das damals aktuelle Kona Stinky 2-4. 

Bergamont Tyro Big Air in 24"
Das Tyro hatte ich etwas erleichtert und mit einem anderen LRS und Reifen versehen. Das war für alle Freeride und Downhillstrecken in den bekannten Bikeparks sehr gut geeignet - bis auf die Speedster in Leogang, die war ihm zu heftig. Rückblickend würde ich sagen, das ist ein sehr guter Downhiller für die Kids, aber mit 13-14kg als Freerider zu schwer. Einen Vorteil am Tyro ist vielleicht auch, dass man es mit einem guten Dämpfer, bspw., Vivid Air, auch mit 26" Laufrädern ausrüsten kann und dann mehr Auswahl bei Reifen hat. Mit der Ausnahme, die Kids stehen auf große Drops, dann schlägt das Hinterrad manchmal leicht am Rahmen an.

YT Play in 24"
Zufrieden war der Junior er auch bei den Fahrten mit einem YT Play in 24". Das hatte m.E. sogar die bessere Geometrie für kleine Menschen und reicht allemal als Downhiller aus. Ich glaube Vali Höll fuhr das Play noch bis zur Saison 2013, damals noch unsponsored, im IXS Roookie Cup und damit sehr häufig allen Buben kräftig um die Ohren. Beim Gebrauchtkauf wären das im Nachhinein unsere Empfehlungen, ich würde aber die Standardgabel (RS-Sektor) tauschen.

Beim Neukauf würden wir jetzt wahrscheinlich das Yuma nehmen, da das durch die wechselbaren Ausfallenden länger mitwächst und sich pimpen dann noch mehr "rentiert".

Aktuell fährt er ein Commencal Supreme JR, aber das ist wahrscheinlich in der Mitte der Saison auch schon wieder zu klein....


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Dezember 2014)

@hebmoc was hast du beim YT gegen die Sektor Gabel?


----------



## hebmoc (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo LockeTirlo, 
der Sektor würde ich bei schnellen "Schlägen" schlechteres Ansprechverhalten attestieren. Da keine großen "Lasten" gefedert werden müssen geht die Performance im groben Geläuf in Ordnung. Für die Kids sollte die Gabel meines Erachtens etwas sensibler sein, damit die Arme nicht so schnell müde werden.


----------



## 19E (13. Dezember 2014)

Also im yuma ist ja auch die Sektor verbaut und ich finde sie funktioniert echt super.
Wüsste jetzt nicht was gegen sie spricht außer dem Gewicht vieleicht.??
Habe am Dämpfer die Huber bushings mit bestellt damit der Hinterbau nen bisschen sensibler wird,
Aber die Gabel lassen wir erstmal drin.
Wenn 26 Zoll kommt kann ich ja immenoch tauschen.
Das Gewicht werd ich noch versuchen zu drücken, damit das Handling nen bisschen leichter fällt.

Der Vorteil des Hardtail  ist ganz klar der Preis,und das Gewicht.
Und was mir da am wichtigsten ist und war :
Er lernt viel besser Fahrtechnik und  radbeherschung , und das sollte bei den kleinen ja das wichtigste 
Sein.
Er nimmt jetzt sein hotrock zum üben, wie ein dirtbike . 
Bunny hop und Balanceübungen sind damit natürlich viel leichter.


----------



## Floh (2. Februar 2015)

Eine Fox Float oder eine Pike ist vom Ansprechverhalten deutlich überlegen und leichter.
Eine Fox Float kann man für 150-200 Euro schießen je nach Zustand, wenn es keine FIT-Kartusche ist lässt sie sich auch relativ gut ein Eigenregie mit neuen Dichtungen wieder flott machen.
Ich hab für mich selbst eine Float 150 gekauft hier im Bikemarkt, die hat dann auch nur 1700 Gramm (tapered mit gekürztem Steuerrohr) und spricht super sensibel an (im Vergleich zur anfälligen TALAS meine ich).
Durch die große Luftkammer wird sie auch mit wenig Druck gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19E (2. Februar 2015)

An ne Pike hab ich auch schon gedacht. Aber die gibt's erst mit dem 26" Upgrade des Yuma.
Ne Fox kommt für mich nicht in Frage ,bin selber so unzufrieden mit meinen Fox gabeln das ich bei
meinem  Spross garnicht erst anfange damit.
Aber da ich die Sektor wirklich super finde ,im Preis leistungsverhältnis, bleibt sie 2015 auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Floh (2. Februar 2015)

Ich habe noch eine schöne 80 mm Marzocchi aus italienischer Produktion. Die läuft so seidig, schlürft in ihrem offenen Ölbad und hat noch nie Gelände gesehen (ist am alten Rad meiner Frau ;-)). Das einzige Problem ist, dass sie unter 40 psi dazu neigt ganz zusammenzusacken. Macht das Abstimmen etwas schwierig


----------

